# Troph Tank without Substrate



## rphox2003 (Aug 30, 2018)

Hi,

When I had Mbunas, they were constantly digging in the substrate, creating huge piles in some places and exposed glass in others. But my Trophs don't seem to spend much time at the bottom of the tank and don't dig at all.

So my question: Has anybody ever tried a Troph tank without substrate? I would think it would be much easier to keep clean, which would improve water quality. Just wondering the pros and cons.

TIA


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Not a tropheus tank. I don't find them easier to clean. Same amount of waste and on top of that algae on the glass.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Tropheus will eat sand in order to assist in digestion. Similar to a Goby.


----------



## rphox2003 (Aug 30, 2018)

noddy said:


> Tropheus will eat sand in order to assist in digestion. Similar to a Goby.


Did not know that. I have 21 Trophs (15 Moorii Katato Sunspot and 6 Duboisi Halembe) and one Gobi Eretmodus cyanostictus Kasanga. No sand though. My substrate is very, very, very small grain though. I tried sand for a while with Mbunas but had too many problems with my filters.

I still think I might try it for a while. If nothing else, it will give me a chance to put in some fresh gravel, clean the rocks and give the tank a good cleaning.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't do fine sand. Pool filter sand is a even 20 grain particle that is heavy enough not to be swept up by your filters and to drop back down out of the Python.


----------



## rphox2003 (Aug 30, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Don't do fine sand. Pool filter sand is a even 20 grain particle that is heavy enough not to be swept up by your filters and to drop back down out of the Python.


Thanks. But I meant that I think I'll try no substrate and see how it goes.


----------

